# MG Juvies growing up....



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I decided to post some pics here since I know some people don't really check the breeding forum. These are some of my MG male juvies I have growing up...They're looking really good. Hopefully I'll have some nice show fish from this bunch...Anyways on to the pics! ;-)

MG HM...
View attachment 27755


View attachment 27762


View attachment 27763


View attachment 27764


MG DT...
View attachment 27756


MG HMPK...
View attachment 27757


Flares!
View attachment 27758


View attachment 27759


View attachment 27760


View attachment 27761


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwweee! They are all absolutely gorgeous! OH, soooo cute. Love them! Argh, I'm so jealous, MG is my favorite color pattern in bettas! And your's are the purple and yellow, aaaah! Loving them.  Congrats! Beautiful little bettas.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i love how their beards are yellow and black and so rich in color. am i the only one who noticed that. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh wow, so gorgeous!  I'm particularly fond of the first one, such perfection. <3


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you gonna sell them?


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! I love the one with a little red on his cheek!! What a great job...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys...And yes I do have some for sale at this time.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You make the cutest fish. ;-)


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

What does the "MG" stand for. I love them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gosh, I wish I could take one!! I don't have anymore room and someone in my house would NOT be very happy about it! lol (my mom) I'm almost 50 and she still tells me what to do. It's almost like being married. lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*grabby hands* :,c Theyre beautiful, so evenly finned and colored...agghhh, do want, Beat, do want! <3 More pictures, Im hoping? (Begging!)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys...Sjones, MG means mustard gas.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Okay okay more pics...*

View attachment 27790


View attachment 27791


View attachment 27792


View attachment 27793


View attachment 27794


View attachment 27795


View attachment 27796


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Stunning colors and finnage. I'm jealous. XD lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaaaah, now I'm even more jealous! ROAR. I especially love the double tails, so gorgeous, and the colors, soooo beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys...Check out my "MG Fry for sale" thread if you're interested. I have the pricing, shipping, details etc. on there.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*More pics! (Just to convince you guys to buy some of course ;P)*

View attachment 27958


View attachment 27960


View attachment 27962


View attachment 27963


View attachment 27964


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

They are lovely


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I WISHH you could send to Canada.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 28083


View attachment 28084


View attachment 28085


View attachment 28086


View attachment 28087


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

kajfhkjsdfh 8uugughhghghhhghghhhh want, beat, want! :C I think Im going to force by bf to get one, so I can enjoy it :B <3 want want want.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pew,well then convice your BF ;P I need some of these guys out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Waant, want, want here, too!! If any of mine die then maybe I could have one. They are soooo beautiful! I'd love a doubletail.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some more I took today....Hope you guys aren't getting tired of my photos ;-)

This is my pick out of the DT's and probably the best fish out of this spawn overall...

View attachment 28137


View attachment 28138


This is another DT that I originally didn't like that much but he's turning out great...
View attachment 28139


View attachment 28140


View attachment 28141


And this is one of the MUCH smaller males but I really like him. His caudal is perfection. I think he's going to have the perfect "D" shape on the caudal once he goes HM.Hopefully he's ready to go by convention.;-)

View attachment 28142


View attachment 28143


View attachment 28144


Here he is flaring at his brother for size comparison.
View attachment 28145


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*And just because I love taking pictures and I was doing water changes...*

....this little male got himself a little photoshoot. :-D

View attachment 28149


View attachment 28150


View attachment 28151


Showing off his cute little white stripe...
View attachment 28152


View attachment 28153


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 28318


View attachment 28319


View attachment 28320


View attachment 28321


View attachment 28322


View attachment 28323


View attachment 28324


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow they are growing up beautifully!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

For such little guys they certainly have big attitudes lol! Love the flare shots!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you both
@Fermin, yeah these guys are little devils lol.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

If my fish situation wasn't so cruddy right now I'd be happy to take one! They're gorgeous! Good luck with the selling!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks metalbetta


----------

